# Starting from scratch-Electrical Help



## coondog4 (Nov 6, 2014)

I have a 16' lund ssv and would like to install the following.

2 batteries located in middle bench seat compartment. 
Switch panel running:
bilge pump
Nav light
running lights 
interior lights
2 12v power socket(front and back)

Pics below showing battery compartment and floors. I would like to run the wiring under the removable floors in pic. 
I would also like to be able to charge both batteries while the motor is running without having to remove batteries. I know nothing about electrical so could anyone explain in lamens terms what I will have to do to install the above and the level of difficulty this will be. Also, If I were to pay a professional to install the above what would be a fair price for this installation? Open to all recommendations. Thanks in advance.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 7, 2014)

First, understand that red wire is positive hot; black is negative.
Overton's has a switch panel for about 30 bucks. It will have all your accessory rockers. (It's a good one; we've had one on our barge for 10 years, left in the weather, and it still works.)
Establish the wires:
example:
blue = bilge pump
green = nav lights
yellow = int lights
purple = running lights
orange = anchor light
white = power sockets*

Doesn't really matter what the colors are, just use different colors so you know what goes to what.
Install the switch panel. Connect your wires to the switch panel, in coordination with the rockers. The rockers are marked, "int lights; anc light, etc...". Or if they are not, mark in perm marker right below them so you know what they are.

Run each wire, one at a time, to the accessory it runs and connect it.
*Run a jumper wire from one socket to the other; this will power both your sockets at one time.

Your battery will connect with battery leads, one red, one black. Run a red wire from the switch panel to the battery. Use a loop connection so it just slips onto the positive (red) post of the battery. Tighten down the wing nut. Repeat for the black (negative).

Check your rockers to see if they work, one at a time. This should power everything you want powered.

To charge two batteries at once is more difficult. It goes from 12v to 24v if they are connected together.

My opinion: Use one for cranking and one for accessories.

Last, but surely not least, run all your wires in a harness so that they are protected from water, the weather, ect... I would not put them in the bottom of the boat [-X , unless they were in pvc or something that water could not get in. Rather run them in a harness and strap harness to the side with regular electrical conduit clamps. Believe me, the shock won't kill ya, but it will sure make ya pay attention! :shock: 

Hope this help. It's not hard, just do it!

Keith
Texas


----------



## coondog4 (Nov 10, 2014)

TexasLoneStar56 said:


> First, understand that red wire is positive hot; black is negative.
> Overton's has a switch panel for about 30 bucks. It will have all your accessory rockers. (It's a good one; we've had one on our barge for 10 years, left in the weather, and it still works.)
> Establish the wires:
> example:
> ...




Great info...thanks! A few more questions...running all the different things I want to run, I will need a switch for each accessory correct? I found a 6 switch panel on overtons but it's $120 not $30?(See link below for the one I"m looking at) Also, a guy at west marine talked me into buying a Dual Purpose battery for both cranking and deep cycle, group 24. Do you think that is sufficient to crank 50hp 2 stroke and run the accessories? Also, with everything on one battery, will I have to worry about the accessories draining the battery? Should I install a on/off switch for the battery? 
What size/kind of wire should I use to run the accessories? Again, accessories are: Running lights, nav lights, interior lights, 2 sockets(for spot lights, cell phone charger), bilge pump, motor. Thanks

https://www.overtons.com/modperl/product/details.cgi?pdesc=Paneltronics-Waterproof-Contura-Switch-Panel-6-Switch-Horizontal&i=94349


----------



## LeftCoastAngler (Nov 10, 2014)

I got my six bank switch panel from amazon for right around 40 bux.
I do believe they had a cheaper one that didnt have LED lights


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 12, 2014)

Coondog,

I see what you are looking at, the more expensive one. Get the one you want. The one LeftAngler and I are talking about is made by SeaSense. You can get it in a 4 bank or 6 bank with LED, $30-35.

Run your accessory wires with 16 gage.

Also, there is another thread active right now about running batteries in series or parallel. There is a BIG difference, like I mentioned before. Look at the pics that Rat posted on that thread. It is self explanatory. Really good graphics.

Check your PM box. I sent you a Private Message.
Hope this helps.
Keith


----------



## overboard (Nov 12, 2014)

Agree with the part about not running the wires in the bottom of the boat. Try to run them under seat ledges, gunnels, etc,, in a harness.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Nov 14, 2014)

Coondog,

I forgot to tell you:

The switch panel _is_ your on/off switch for your accessories. If they are not on, they will not pull electrical. Just like a house; if the switch is off, the circuit is broke, thus, the light cannot come on and you are not using electricity. Same principal.

Your accessories will work with the key off. You do have remote, right? Or is it stick steer?

A marine deep cycle battery is sufficient to crank any size boat motor. That's what it's for.

A word to the wise: If you are anchored out, motor off, accessories on, you are pulling straight from the battery. The stereo is what usually gets us in trouble. (been there, done that, several times) :shock:

Good luck! Let us know how it's going for you.
Keith
Texas


----------

